# Anyone in Fairmont, WV?



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

So I figured I'd post for the sake of curiosity and see if there's anyone in the area of West Virginia. But knowing my luck and the fact I see like no profiles in the area on like ANY website, I figured I'd try just to see.


Let the slow ride down to page 2 begin!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm 15 minutes away from Charleston. There's actually a handful of people from our state on here.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f12/west-virginia-184879/

Not enough close enough for a meet-up. Laziness mixed with anxiety. It's wonderful, is it not? Heh.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I live in Wheeling, which is 1 hour 37 minutes away.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Actually surprised to see posts, but it's pleasant to know there's at least a few here and there. Thanks for the replies!


----------

